# [Chinese NR] Kailong Li - 9.81 Official 3x3 Average



## r_517 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Kailong Li - Rubik's Cube 9.81 avg on Guangzhou Small Cubes 2010*

[youku]XMjIwODE3NDg0[/youku]



> (12.xx) (9.25) 9.81 10.36 9.27
> didn't film the first solve


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wait, who?
That's awesome.

His WCA is at 12.32 right now.
What a jump!


----------



## blah (Nov 8, 2010)

That is one weird-looking Coke bottle.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 8, 2010)

so...many...sub...10...averages 0.o


----------



## pkfeng13 (Nov 8, 2010)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIwODE3NDg0.html
(12.xx) (9.25) 9.81 10.36 9.27=9.81s 
First slove was missed~


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 8, 2010)

And yet, another sub10 average! 

Very well done, I don't even miss the 12 seconds solve.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 8, 2010)

half a year ago if someone said there would be so many sub 10 avgs in 6 months he would definitely be regarded as telling bs


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh it's just another sub 10 Chinese guy who has appeared from no where. Pretty normal these days.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 8, 2010)

The intensity of the final solve screwed up the camera.
Awesome solves!


----------



## joey (Nov 8, 2010)

Can someone translate?


----------



## r_517 (Nov 8, 2010)

joey said:


> Can someone translate?


i can't they were speaking Cantonese. Amos or Agassi can translate them imo


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 8, 2010)

Yay for sub-10 averages! The top 100 will be sub-10 before we know it!


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 8, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i can't they were speaking Cantonese. Amos or Agassi can translate them imo


 
or izo (and wife)!


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 9, 2010)

Erm..after his solve he went "YESSS! BROKE RECORD!!" then the camera guy was saying "wait..wait..it's still recording.." then Kailong Li said "China number one!"


----------



## joey (Nov 9, 2010)

hehe


----------



## Jani (Nov 9, 2010)

he looks happy.


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 9, 2010)

Gratz


----------



## Ágoston Török (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice job indeed!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 9, 2010)

By the end of 2010 there will be 20 official sub-10 cubers.


----------



## pkfeng13 (Nov 10, 2010)

I am the camera guy


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Erm..after his solve he went "YESSS! BROKE RECORD!!" then the camera guy was saying "wait..wait..it's still recording.." then Kailong Li said "China number one!"


 
I asked Casper to translate on #rubik, and before the last solve, said, "No pressure yet."


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I asked Casper to translate on #rubik, and before the last solve, said, "No pressure yet."


 
Caspal*


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2010)

Yah w/e


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I asked Casper to translate on #rubik, and before the last solve, said, "No pressure yet."


 
Oh..was wondering what he said for that..couldn't hear it properly..but now it sounds to me like "No pressure anymore." Which could mean the average was already good for him up to the 4th solve..which means sub-10 average was way better than he expected


----------



## joey (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, I assumed after the 10.36 that he was like O_O


----------



## r_517 (Nov 10, 2010)

joey said:


> Yeah, I assumed after the 10.36 that he was like O_O


he was like "Yeah. So gelivable!"


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinda off topic but the Chinese NR for OH is now sub 20


----------

